# Frage zum Tutorial "Augenfarbe ändern"



## Swat1974 (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen. 
Habe mich an diesem Tutorial versucht. http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/220487-photoshop-augen-faerben-realistisch.html
Hat beim ersten Versuch auch sehr gut geklappt.
Beim 2.Versuch hatte ich ein S/W-Bild, habe die Ebene dupliziert, auf dieser die Iris eingefärbt, dann Ebenenstil-Fülloptionen-Farbton, wie im Tutorial beschrieben. Fazit: die Augen sind s/w geblieben.
Kann mir jemand sagen warum. Ist das bei S/W-Bildern nicht möglich, gibts da einen Umweg?


----------



## Leola13 (15. Juni 2007)

Hai,

Bild - Modus - RGB  ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Swat1974 (15. Juni 2007)

Bei beiden Ebenen ist beim Modus das Häckchen bei RGB:


----------



## Muster Max (15. Juni 2007)

Was Leola meint ist, daß Du wahrscheinlich derzeit noch im Graustufenmodus arbeitest
und Du diesen Graustufenmodus Deines Bildes eben erst auf Farbe (RGB) umstellen musst
damit Dein Bild überhaupt farbige Bildinformationen enthalten kann.

So stellst Du es ein: Bild - Modus - RGB-Farben wie Leola das oben schon beschrieben hat!


----------



## Swat1974 (15. Juni 2007)

http://img154.imageshack.us/img154/6097/psswgh5.jpg

So siehts bei mr aus! Ist auf RGB.
Weiss leider noch nicht wie ich sone schöne Miniaturgrafik anhänge.
Danke schonmal für die Bemühungen.


----------



## Muster Max (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo Swat1974,

prima, dann soltte der Farbe in Deinem Bild ja eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege stehen.
Vielleicht bist Du noch so nett und machst noch einmal einen Screenshot von Deinen
Photoshopebenen irgendwo scheint da noch etwas schief zu laufen, vielleicht lässt sich
der Fehler ja anhand eines Screenshotes ausmachen.

Das Forum hier bietet Dir die komfortable Möglichkeit Deine Bilder direkt hier zu Tutorials.de
hochzuladen und Deine Anhänge zu verwalten. Den Menüpunkt dafür findest Du beim er-
stellen eines Beitrages (siehe Abbildung unten)


----------



## Swat1974 (15. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Grafikanleitung. 
So hier das Gesamtbild.
Habe in der Kopie die Augen grün gefärbt und bin wie oben beschrieben vorgegangen.
?


----------



## Muster Max (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo Swat1974,

Ich glaube da ist einfach Dein Brush mit der Augenfarbe verrutscht, setze mal an der 
richtigen Stelle an, dann sollte das auch klappen bei Dir


----------



## Swat1974 (16. Juni 2007)

Morgen.
Also ich hab das jetzt nochmal durchprobiert.
Beim Farbbild klappt alles ohne Probleme. 
Beim S/W-Bild wird die Irisfarbe im entscheidenden Moment wenn ich unter "Ebenenstil-Fülloptionen" auf "Farbton stelle" nicht farbig sondern bleibt s/w.
siehe Anhang.

Häckchen bei "RGB-Farbe"
Eigentlich sollte es doch möglich sein nachträglich Farbe in ein S/W-Bild reinzubekommen, oder?
verzweifelte Grüsse!
Frank


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. Juni 2007)

Ich würde das viel einfacher lösen.

Über der Bildebene eine leere Ebene erstellen.
Die gewünschte Augenfarbe reinpinseln.

In der Ebenenpalette oben die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten (Überlagern, Farbe, Farbton etc.) durchprobieren und gegebenenfalls die Deckkraft reduzieren.


Alex


----------



## Muster Max (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo Swat1974,

Das das bei Dir nicht funktioniert liegt an Deinem verwendeten Bildmotiv, die Pupille
und das gesammte Auge ist ja nur eine schwarze, undefinierte Masse da funktioniert
das mit dem "Farbton" nicht weil diese Füllmethode nicht auf schwarze Flächen wirkt.

Du könntest hier höchstens mal die Füllmethoden "Überlagern oder Farbe"
versuchen. Das funktioniet dann zwar aber es schaut nicht sonderlich realistisch aus
was aber wie oben bereits erwähnt einfach an Deinem verwendeten Motiv liegt.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## Swat1974 (16. Juni 2007)

Alex, mit deinem Vorschlag hats super geklappt. Im Nachhinein ja eigentlich logisch dein Weg. 
Dank Euch allen für die nette Betreuung. Werde mich hier sicherlich öfter einbringen.


----------

